# مشاريع هندسة كيمياوي ـ الهندسة الكيمياوي ـ جامعـــة البصـــــــــرة



## المهندس علي ماجد (26 أكتوبر 2007)

:77: مساهمة من طلاب المرحلـــة الابعة سنة 2007 ـ 2008 ارجو من كل من لديه مواقع لمشاريع او دوائر او افكار يري انها قد تكون مشاريع تخرج او قد تفيد من يبحث عن مشاريع ارجو ان يضيفها لكي تعم الفائدة ولكي نساعد من يبحث باقل وقت ممكن 

الدكتـــــــور علي أسـم المشروع : Production of Urea الموقع www.urea.com , en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urea - 59k , www.stamicarbon.com/urea/_en/index.htm - www.greenpeace.to/publications/profertil%20report.pdf 24k ,nzic.org.nz/ChemProcesses/production/1A.pdf , 
www.chemie.de/news/e/tagcloud/urea+production/ - 37k
www.freepatentsonline.com/6150555.html - 28k 

production of Acrylic acid الدكتور أحمد أسم 
www.cheresources.com , www.answers.com , www.chemlink.com.au , www.sriconsulting.com , www.che.cemr.wvu.edu , www.inchem.org 

 الدكتور مشتاق أسم المشروع
XYLENE PRODUCTION 
www.xylene.com 

أسم المشروع
Sulphuric Asid 
www.sulphuric.com 

مشاريــــــــــــــع عامـــــــــة
 Development of Environmentally-Friendly Supercritical Carbon Dioxide Extraction Technologies​

Extraction of Ginger Oleoresin from Ginger Root using Supercritical Carbon Dioxide CLICK HERE​
Decaffeination of Coffee using Supercritical Carbon Dioxide CLICK HERE​
Soybean Oil Extraction with Carbon Dioxide CLICK HERE​
Removal of Phenol from Wastewater using Supercritical Carbon Dioxide CLICK HERE​
Concentration of Ethanol with Carbon Dioxide CLICK HERE​
Dimethylformamide Manufacture from Supercritical Carbon Dioxide CLICK HERE​
*2. The Production of R-134a, a Refrigerant with a Lower Ozone Depleting Potential CLICK HERE*

*3. New Route for the Production of p-Nitroaniline CLICK HERE*

*4. Cleanup of an Aqueous Waste Stream*


Supercritical Water Oxidation to Cleanup an Aqueous Waste Stream Contaminated with Phenol CLICK HERE​
Low-Temperature Catalytic Oxidation to Cleanup an Aqueous Waste Stream Contaminated with Phenol CLICK HERE​
Purification of Wastewater from the Microelectronics Industry CLICK HERE​
Remediation of VOC Contaminated Groundwater CLICK HERE​
*5. Production of Dimethyl Carbonate using an Alternative Reaction Path CLICK HERE*

[SIZE=+1]6. Polyethylene Terephthalate Recycling Facility CLICK HERE​[/SIZE]​


----------



## sbjust (4 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم..... انا طالبة سنه رابعة هندسة كيميائية واحتاج الى مساعدة سريعه في عمل مشروع تخرجي بعنوان:
design and construction of a plant producing acrylic acid 
الرجاء المساعده ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 مارس 2009)

مشكوووور أخي العزيز على الموضوع المميز وزادك الله في العلم ووفقك ........


----------



## بني ليث (17 مارس 2009)

مشكور أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سلطان الشمراني (17 مارس 2009)

شكرا و جزاك الله خير د/علي 
ارجوا منكم مساعدتي في الحصول مشروع تخرج Styrene plant design 
Thanks


----------



## طارق البيشي (23 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


وعسى الله لا يحرم الاعضاء منك ويرزقك وييسر لك امرك 


ويثيبك الجنه ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس سافكو (26 مارس 2009)

Design Methanol Please Help me


----------



## زين العابدين 07 (2 أبريل 2009)

اطلب من الجميع المساعدة في مذكرة تخرجي (كمياء صناعية) بعنوان :calcul d'une colonne d'absorption à garnissage (تنقية غازات تكرير البترول من الغازات الملوثةH2S. عن طريق اعمدة الامتصاص


----------



## زين العابدين 07 (2 أبريل 2009)

*اطلب من الجميع المساعدة في مذكرة تخرجي (كمياء صناعية) بعنوان :calcul d'une colonne d'absorption à garnissage (تنقية غازات تكرير البترول من الغازات الملوثةH2S. عن طريق اعمدة الامتصاص*
[email protected]​


----------



## علي عبدالله حمزة (7 أبريل 2009)

دمتم سالماً اخي الكريم ماجد ذبيح على المشاريع !!!!!!


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (7 أبريل 2009)

هناك مشروع باسم " تقليل تلوث المياه الناتجة من العمليات في الصناعة النفطية باستخدام المرشحات النانوتكنولوجية" وانا مستعد ان اكون احد المشرفين على الاطروحة


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (8 أبريل 2009)

هناك مشروع عن " استخدام برنامج fluent في تصميم المراجل البخارية


----------



## HUSSEIN256 (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا استاذ شكرا استاذ شكرا استاذ شكرا استاذشكرا استاذ


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (13 أبريل 2009)

هناك مشروع " توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من الاراضي المالحة"


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (13 أبريل 2009)

هناك مشروع " توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من المستنقعات والبحيرات الصغيرة الحجم"


----------



## athersaeed1970 (14 أبريل 2009)

عاشت يمينك اخي العزيز


----------



## براء عامر (8 أغسطس 2010)

مرحبا اناطالبة هندسة كيماوية بدي مساعدة بمشروع تخرجي وهو استخلاص حمض اللاكتيك من waste food


----------



## حسين حزام (19 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى


----------



## ود السنتر (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب في السنة الاخيرة هندسة كيميائية ومشروع تخرجي هو production of 1,3 butadiene 
الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## alwazieer (12 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر على الموضوع بارك الله فيك


----------



## WESAM1 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

انا طالب ومشروعي انتاج ماد2athyl hexanol


----------



## م.براءه (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المشاريع الرائعه

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (24 أكتوبر 2010)

thanxx


----------



## E.MONA (31 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم..ارجو الافاده والمساعده فى مشروع تخرج : انتاج مركبات السيليكون


----------



## مصرية طموحة (2 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## روحي تحبكــ (25 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
هل اكملتي مشروعك .انا ايضا عندي نفس المشروع واحتاج مساعدتك , ارجو الرد بأسرع وقت ممكن 
ارجو التواصل معي عبر الواتساب وشكرا 



لطفا يمنع وضع ارقام اتصال


----------



## ezoosaber (24 يوليو 2013)

اريد مسااااعدة انتاج الزيت من الحنظل


----------

